# I've made an artwork website please rate



## Miguel2013 (Dec 6, 2015)

I recently decided that I needed to learn html, about a month ago, I started with basic what does <p> or <span> <div> do and does, and I started enjoying building a site, I then followed code academy to learn even more. This is my website --> http://www.misdibujos.netne.net is not finished, I still haven't decided if I will move all the artwork to another hidden section and leave the homepage for general artist material.
And there is a script made for a youtube botton pretty cool. Oh there is a game section too.

Anyway I'm happy with what I know now. I want your opinion and what else of vital importance I can do to make my website more enjoyable.
<iframe src="http://www.misdibujos.netne.net"></iframe>


----------



## Toothless (Dec 7, 2015)

I'd love for the ads not to block the entire page when I'm on my phone.


----------



## Miguel2013 (Dec 7, 2015)

Toothless said:


> I'd love for the ads not to block the entire page when I'm on my phone.


I usually check to see if the site looks good on a mobile phone, but the background position is a pain, still I try to fit all the elements using viewport code on each page. Oh and that ad isn't mine is the 000webhoster that is free for me.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 7, 2015)

I cant read that language


----------



## Miguel2013 (Dec 7, 2015)

AthlonX2 said:


> I cant read that language


lol sorry I built it thinking on the archlinux-es community they're my friends and I wanted to impress them.


----------



## Toothless (Dec 7, 2015)

Ubuntusario said:


> I usually check to see if the site looks good on a mobile phone, but the background position is a pain, still I try to fit all the elements using viewport code on each page. Oh and that ad isn't mine is the 000webhoster that is free for me.


To be honest, you could've made a tumblr and the format would've been exactly the same. I mean for a basic website it's not bad but the layout is a bit sickening to the eye with the clash between the posts and background.


----------



## Miguel2013 (Dec 7, 2015)

Toothless said:


> To be honest, you could've made a tumblr and the format would've been exactly the same. I mean for a basic website it's not bad but the layout is a bit sickening to the eye with the clash between the posts and background.


What do you mean by making a tumblr? I can't even pronounce it what is it? and yes the backgrond is odd but is the best I could find, maybe I need to draw my own too and post it hah.


----------



## Toothless (Dec 7, 2015)

Ubuntusario said:


> What do you mean by making a tumblr? I can't even pronounce it what is it? and yes the backgrond is odd but is the best I could find, maybe I need to draw my own too and post it hah.


https://www.tumblr.com/


----------



## DigitalUK (Feb 12, 2016)

maybe look in to using bootstrap, very easy to use , your site/page will look clean and its mobile first so will scale to look good on mobile automaticly, it will also accelerate your html learning, very easy to embed youtube, your own videos, pictures and fancy addons are a lot easier to implement.

http://getbootstrap.com/ grab boot strap or get yourself free version of visual studio and add it to your website with Tools>NuGet Package>bootstrap

http://www.w3schools.com/bootstrap/ some great tutorials here ,which start from the very basics


----------



## Miguel2013 (Feb 12, 2016)

DigitalUK said:


> maybe look in to using bootstrap, very easy to use , your site/page will look clean and its mobile first so will scale to look good on mobile automaticly, it will also accelerate your html learning, very easy to embed youtube, your own videos, pictures and fancy addons are a lot easier to implement.
> 
> http://getbootstrap.com/ grab boot strap or get yourself free version of visual studio and add it to your website with Tools>NuGet Package>bootstrap
> 
> http://www.w3schools.com/bootstrap/ some great tutorials here ,which start from the very basics


I updated the site domain that will expire next month it is now http://misdibujos.xyz has an updated look


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 12, 2016)

Just install WordPress.


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 12, 2016)

DigitalUK said:


> maybe look in to using bootstrap, very easy to use , your site/page will look clean and its mobile first so will scale to look good on mobile automaticly, it will also accelerate your html learning, very easy to embed youtube, your own videos, pictures and fancy addons are a lot easier to implement.
> 
> http://getbootstrap.com/ grab boot strap or get yourself free version of visual studio and add it to your website with Tools>NuGet Package>bootstrap
> 
> http://www.w3schools.com/bootstrap/ some great tutorials here ,which start from the very basics


This. It also provides incredibly awesome tools for making pages responsive and for organizing content without writing much CSS at all. Even if you don't use things like panels, tables, or forms, the grid system and responsive tools can help you not waste all that unused space on your page and look good on mobile devices. Everything about the site as it stands right now makes me feel like I should be viewing it in Netscape Navigator. 


Easy Rhino said:


> Just install WordPress.


That is a solution, although I don't tend to condone the usage of PHP for web applications in this day and age.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 12, 2016)

Aquinus said:


> This. It also provides incredibly awesome tools for making pages responsive and for organizing content without writing much CSS at all. Even if you don't use things like panels, tables, or forms, the grid system and responsive tools can help you not waste all that unused space on your page and look good on mobile devices. Everything about the site as it stands right now makes me feel like I should be viewing it in Netscape Navigator.
> 
> That is a solution, although I don't tend to condone the usage of PHP for web applications in this day and age.



why not? prefer javascript?


----------



## n0tiert (Feb 12, 2016)

try some like

```
.primer_p {
    padding: 5px;
margin-bottom: 49px;
    border-radius: 5px;
    width: 800px;
    height: 160px;
    margin: 5px;
    border: 1px solid #ddd
    box-shadow: 10px 10px 5px 0px rgba(0,0,0,0.75);
}
```

looks more decent


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 12, 2016)

Easy Rhino said:


> why not? prefer javascript?


Responsive applications can no longer just simply be server side but, you're not going to get far without some kind of database backed application server. I don't really like Javascript but, I do like control of what the client sees and being able to have things happen close to the client. I have a preference for ClojureScript. In the end, it's still JavaScript but, I at least I don't need to write JavaScript to do the same kinds of things. Using libraries like Reagent which sit on top of JS libraries like React.js, you can do a whole lot more than just simply getting stuck in callback hell, like with pure JS. Tools for doing client-side dev work are evolving quite a bit and it's to the point where I would much rather expose a client to a rich API on a real server as opposed to teaching a server how to do everything that should be done on the client.


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 14, 2016)

Easy Rhino said:


> Just install WordPress.


yea or blogger, you may find thousands that you can add into it


----------



## Miguel2013 (May 24, 2016)

I updated the url is now https://www.drivehq.com/web/peruano


----------



## erocker (May 24, 2016)

It looks like 1999. I can't see most of the pictures.


----------



## Miguel2013 (May 27, 2016)

erocker said:


> It looks like 1999. I can't see most of the pictures.


the only thing I don't like is the name of the domain other then that the site is my own artwork and is cool I still have to add more material, I believe in my work.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 27, 2016)

erocker said:


> It looks like 1999. I can't see most of the pictures.



This. It really needs to be much more accessible. Less is more, so to speak. Then there is the content itself and how and where you want to present it, I wouldn't do it all on a homepage.


----------



## qubit (May 27, 2016)

Page won't load - hosting CPU limit reached.

You might want to get a better host first.


----------



## Miguel2013 (May 27, 2016)

qubit said:


> Page won't load - hosting CPU limit reached.
> 
> You might want to get a better host first.


I changed server it is https://www.drivehq.com/web/peruano/ and I can access it. But it won't be long before I get a better domain name unless I find a way to redirect it.


----------



## P4-630 (May 27, 2016)

Sooo... 90s indeed


----------



## qubit (May 27, 2016)

Ubuntusario said:


> I changed server it is https://www.drivehq.com/web/peruano/ and I can access it. But it won't be long before I get a better domain name unless I find a way to redirect it.


Thanks, the site loads now. It does look very 90s like the others have said though, I'm afraid.


----------



## LightningJR (May 27, 2016)

myspace?


----------



## Toothless (May 27, 2016)

Sooo much extra junk and no actual content. The background is stretched. Looks like hell to be honest.


----------



## qubit (May 28, 2016)

@Ubuntusario Reading your OP again, I think it's great that you learned the basics of HTML and it's something you need to know even when using the most sophisticated of website design applications. However, to get a good looking site that doesn't like so amateur, you're going to have to use Dreamweaver or a similar application. These will have lots of templates, styles and special effects that you can use and modify which help to make your website look orders of magnitude better. You might try looking at Wordpress as a starting point since it's free and a major platform.


----------



## P4-630 (May 28, 2016)

qubit said:


> use Dreamweaver



^Some good advice!
I have used Dreamweaver in the past as well, it makes it much easier creating webpages.

Download the Dreamweaver Trial:
https://creative.adobe.com/products/download/dreamweaver?promoid=T32PLZSW&mv=other


----------



## Aquinus (May 29, 2016)

As a software engineer, I tend to use VIM but, that tends to have a steep learning curve and isn't going to help an amateur. However, for messing with HTML and CSS, Brackets might be a pretty good option. The "live preview" feature is nice because it will update the browser as you save your work which forces you away from the Dreamweaver WYSIWYG editor which no one should ever use if designing a half decent website.

Once again, play with Bootstrap. You'll be glad you did. Focus on the content and organization first, not how it's going to look. Bootstrap gives you some good mechanisms for layout and for some basic visual tools to get you going.


----------



## MrGenius (May 29, 2016)

Have you ever had someone critique your artwork? Is that something you could handle personally? Or would it send you back to the mental ward if I told you it was horrible? You certainly asked for such opinions by choosing to share it with others. In my opinion you have as much drawing skill as an average preschooler....at best. Your works are childish, immature, hollow, and meaningless. Art is obviously not your calling. How many times have you been told that? Or that you've never been abducted by aliens? Nor have you hade any real paranormal experiences. Who you are is a human animal. Just like the rest of us. Nothing particularly special about anybody really. It's said that out of every 1000 things about one person and another person, roughly 1 thing is different. If that. We are all very much the same. And very little different. We come from this planet. It's called Earth. Don't kid yourself. There's absolutely no evidence to prove otherwise. Our mission in life, if understood from a Buddhist philosophical stand point, is to understand/know suffering. That is the one and only path to enlightenment.

Any other questions you need answered? I'm here to help.


----------



## Aquinus (May 29, 2016)

I think I should grab some popcorn because the show is about to begin.


----------



## Toothless (May 29, 2016)

Aquinus said:


> I think I should grab some popcorn because the show is about to begin.


Watch the webpage evolve.

Pokemon season 99: A wild webpage appears!


----------



## Miguel2013 (May 31, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> ^Some good advice!
> I have used Dreamweaver in the past as well, it makes it much easier creating webpages.
> 
> Download the Dreamweaver Trial:
> https://creative.adobe.com/products/download/dreamweaver?promoid=T32PLZSW&mv=other


I don't want it easier to make a website, my goal is to be a pro some day so I'm willing to learn it myself. And I think my website look 90s that's good, websites from the 90s were better.


----------



## LightningJR (May 31, 2016)

Ubuntusario said:


> websites from the 90s were better


It's subjective I guess


----------



## Miguel2013 (May 31, 2016)

Aquinus said:


> As a software engineer, I tend to use VIM but, that tends to have a steep learning curve and isn't going to help an amateur. However, for messing with HTML and CSS, Brackets might be a pretty good option. The "live preview" feature is nice because it will update the browser as you save your work which forces you away from the Dreamweaver WYSIWYG editor which no one should ever use if designing a half decent website.
> 
> Once again, play with Bootstrap. You'll be glad you did. Focus on the content and organization first, not how it's going to look. Bootstrap gives you some good mechanisms for layout and for some basic visual tools to get you going.


I don't know what bootstrap too and I imaging is like dreamweaver which I don't use anymore because I'm not a noob yea that's right I'm not an amater like you called me, and no I'm not a software engineer because I had mental problems but that doesn't mean my website doesn't looks cool.


----------



## Miguel2013 (May 31, 2016)

MrGenius said:


> Have you ever had someone critique your artwork? Is that something you could handle personally? Or would it send you back to the mental ward if I told you it was horrible? You certainly asked for such opinions by choosing to share it with others. In my opinion you have as much drawing skill as an average preschooler....at best. Your works are childish, immature, hollow, and meaningless. Art is obviously not your calling. How many times have you been told that? Or that you've never been abducted by aliens? Nor have you hade any real paranormal experiences. Who you are is a human animal. Just like the rest of us. Nothing particularly special about anybody really. It's said that out of every 1000 things about one person and another person, roughly 1 thing is different. If that. We are all very much the same. And very little different. We come from this planet. It's called Earth. Don't kid yourself. There's absolutely no evidence to prove otherwise. Our mission in life, if understood from a Buddhist philosophical stand point, is to understand/know suffering. That is the one and only path to enlightenment.
> 
> Any other questions you need answered? I'm here to help.


how can a drawing be inmature? is it because I only draw celestial girls from heaven that are special and no cars or mushrooms? not hollow don't know what your talking about, don't talk to me about the budist I don't care about such cow worshipers, I have my own meaning of achieveing exaltaition.


----------



## qubit (May 31, 2016)

@Ubuntusario Look, you've made a very simple site which looks really amateur and now you're starting to take offense at people who are telling you this in no uncertain terms. I can't believe you think it looks anything more than a practice or development scratchpad. If that's what you'd said it was, then people would have been a lot more positive towards your effort.



Ubuntusario said:


> And I think my website look 90s that's good, websites from the 90s were better.


Then you say this and it looks to me like you've lost the plot.  Did you seriously think your website looks impressive?!

90s websites actually looked incredibly primitive and dated compared to modern websites and that's a fact you just can't argue with. Just check out the Wayback Machine if you don't believe me.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 31, 2016)

I'm on the verge of throwing this into General Nonsense.. Everyone has offered what you've asked. If you can't take criticism then don't ask a forum. Your website link doesn't work for me. I'm just going to close this thread because it's not going anywhere.


----------

